# Corsair CX 430 PSU Smoked



## chethanr (Nov 7, 2012)

After working for about 4 months my PSU Corsair CX 430 Smoked. Yesterday when I switched on the computer it did not started and after few seconds smoke started coming out with a sound from cabinet. I think PSU screwed up. Its strange that I spent 2500 for this PSU and still it got burnt.


----------



## Naxal (Nov 7, 2012)

chethanr said:


> After working for about 4 months my PSU Corsair CX 430 Smoked. Yesterday when I switched on the computer it did not started and after few seconds smoke started coming out with a sound from cabinet. I think PSU screwed up. Its strange that I spent 2500 for this PSU and still it got burnt.



Personal view only, your config (mention in signature) doesn't show the real need for CX430.

Anyway, on topic, contact their support, see if anything can be worked out to repair !!!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 7, 2012)

Corsair ASS ftw, they'll replace as soon as possible.


----------



## chethanr (Nov 10, 2012)

"Personal view only, your config (mention in signature) doesn't show the real need for CX430." --> Can u suggest any PSU? I'm thinking of using any cheap PSU. 

I submitted RMA at Corsair website and according to them I need to send PSU to Hong Kong. It may cost well over any local PSU. Also I'm not sure if sending it worth. Any suggestions?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 10, 2012)

If you bought the psu in India then I dont think theres a need to send your psu to Hong Kong. Just contact their SC in India and ask them to give an equivalent replacement if the cx430 v2 is out of stock (which shouldn't be the case).


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 10, 2012)

dont downgrade from corsair to local brands bro... as already said, Corsair ASS ftw!

dont downgrade from corsair to local brands bro... as already said, Corsair ASS ftw!


----------



## chethanr (Nov 15, 2012)

I contacted thier support via email and told them that I am located in india and how I can get the service. This is what they have to say(Casual and irresponsible reply) I seriously doubt their reputation. :::
-----------------------------------------------------
Dear Chethan,

Thank you for contacting Corsair Customer Service.

The closest shipping hub from your location is in Hong Kong. As per the Corsair Warranty, customers are required to pay shipping and handling charges, as well as any applicable tariffs, duties, taxes and fees necessary to convey the defective item back to Corsair for replacement or exchange. Corsair pays for the replaced item’s outbound shipping to you. We recommend shipping your item via the most economical method which provides a tracking number, as Corsair is not responsible for any lost or misdirected shipments. You may be required to pay shipping and handling charges, as well as any applicable tariffs, duties, taxes, or other fees.Cor

Please feel free to contact us with any further questions or concerns.

Thank you for choosing Corsair.

Regards,
Justin G.
Customer Service Representative
Corsair
--------------------------------------------------------

It would cost me more than 1K to ship this **** from my place to Hong Kong and I really don't know if it will reach them and they will send a replacement. Any advice?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 15, 2012)

No need to send it to hong kong.
Contact kaizen.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 15, 2012)

You don't need to send it to Hong Kong. Just contact Kaizen infotech, they're the authorized guys.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 15, 2012)

Ohh, it started to worry me. My Supercomp 400W lasted me 6 years till few months ago I purchased Corsair VS450. Will it smoke too ? Holly Somke


----------



## Scoob (Nov 16, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Ohh, it started to worry me. My Supercomp 400W lasted me 6 years till few months ago I purchased Corsair VS450. Will it smoke too ? Holly Somke



Electronic components fails sometimes. But its not like that every component will fail. This is a rare case. So no need to worry


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Ohh, it started to worry me. My Supercomp 400W lasted me 6 years till few months ago I purchased Corsair VS450. Will it smoke too ? Holly Somke



 Go back to Supercomp if you're so worried.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 16, 2012)

wanna give Corsair a chance  Let's see can they compete with Supercomp


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 16, 2012)

chethanr said:


> -snip-
> 
> It would cost me more than 1K to ship this **** from my place to Hong Kong and I really don't know if it will reach them and they will send a replacement. Any advice?



location? as advised, contact Kaizen.

also, be thankful that you are using a corsair psu bought for 2.5k. if you had been using Supercomp, then it'd have blown up and taken your entire rig with it (~15k, at current market rates, iirc)

which is better? dead 15k components or dead 2.5k psu?


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 16, 2012)

should check this: Kaizen Infoserve Private Limited.


----------



## chethanr (Nov 17, 2012)

My location is Udupi/Mangalore


----------



## Jripper (Nov 17, 2012)

No need to send to hong kong. Contect kaizen infoserve. They replaced my gs600 in a week


----------

